
Framework Performance Tests RoR, Django, CodeIgniter, etc. - jamongkad
http://www.alrond.com/en/2007/jan/25/performance-test-of-6-leading-frameworks/
======
cglee
Misleading at best, see the comments section.

------
jamongkad
True, if anything else this could mean more research should be done to test
the frameworks in question. And findings can be built upon or disproved.

